# NW MI



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone have any luck yet?

We hit some typically early producing spots this weekend in Emmet Co with no luck. The woods were pretty dry. Hoping the rain stays in the forecast for this week, because the temps are looking good.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

It's been slow around here in the Wellston area. We are finding some but numbers are way down. Come on rain.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Brother found about 30 this past weekend in Emmet county. Said they were in small dips in the ground that held moisture.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

On the board finally. Found six before the dinner bell. Still looks early. Only saw one trillium that was open.


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

Still early to find them in any numbers here in the Petoskey area.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

My black spots just aren't producing. Found 10 today all older. But did find close to 50 small whites.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Boardman Brookies said:


> My black spots just aren't producing. Found 10 today all older. But did find close to 50 small whites.


Been that way for me and my buddies too. From the SW part of the state to the NE part of the state and all in between.....the blacks just aren't making a decent showing. Getting a few where we should, just not any numbers like there normally are. No repeat flushes to speak of either.

The only good thought is that they...... those "THEY" people say: A good year for the morel hunter is a bad year for the morels, but a bad year for the morel hunter is a good year for the morels.....


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Ate mine with venison, onion and asparagus. Fantastic


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Kalkaska. Thursday spent an hour in some woods that can be good, two of us picked about 30, 1/2 pound in an hour. Gave it a day. Went out yesterday, two spots, 2hrs., picked about 30. I think that the blacks are here and that's it. Not a good year. Roller coaster weather.


----------



## The Eyes Have It (Apr 13, 2016)

Boardman Brookies said:


> View attachment 213620
> 
> 
> Ate mine with venison, onion and asparagus. Fantastic


Meal fit for a King !


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Boardman Brookies said:


> View attachment 213620
> 
> 
> Ate mine with venison, onion and asparagus. Fantastic


excellent choice


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I spent just under an hour looking Saturday on state land in Osceola County and found 6 blacks. All were very fresh looking and all found on West facing slopes. Saw several other people hunting and they all looked to have empty bags

No asparagus sighted yet but ramps are coming up like crazy - 100s of lbs growing on our property.

Hopefully this weekend is a bit better when I have another spotter with me.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Went up to Vanderbilt for a few hours. 10 whites, 18 grays and 40 big blacks. In a good year this spot will produce 3-500 a trip easily. I shot over to Boyne where it was 5* Warner and the woods was very green. That spot always produces and I never found a single one. So I shot back over to Vabderbikt where there's very little green frowth and started finding them again. Very weird.


----------

